# DHT Placement



## newhall94 (May 10, 2012)

I'm asking this again, hoping that someone can help.  DHT is a feeding tube that goes into the duodenum- cortrack is some sort of new guidance, though I'm not completely sure how it works.  Any help from this group on how to code this would be appreciated, if you can't help, does anyone know where I might find the answer?

Thanks!


----------

